# Looking for enhanced devd documentation



## fishfox (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi all,

I am trying to build some devd rules that will trigger on various conditions.

devd.conf(5) only has an incomplete list of the various systems, subsystems, and types available.  Is there a better place to be looking for this info?

In particular I would like to see the events for ZFS ... for example the example in /etc/devd/zfs.conf has the below:


```
notify 10 {

        match "system"          "ZFS";

        match "type"            "resource.fs.zfs.removed";

        action "logger -p local7.notice -t ZFS 'vdev is removed, pool_guid=$pool_guid vdev_guid=$vdev_guid'";

};
```

Where can I see what other ZFS events are supplied?

Also, where is $pool_guid and $vdev_guid defined and what other variables have values?

Thanks!


----------



## Martin Paredes (Sep 29, 2018)

This is more ZFS related than `devd`, try the list concerning FreeBSD filesystems or send your question to feedback[at]bsdnow.tv, and Allan Jude of BSD Now may help you


----------

